# Poll: What is your Main 3x3?



## CornerCutter (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi,

There hasn't been a post like this in a while so I thought I would do a poll.

I'll add other cubes if you use that one.


----------



## Bemis (Apr 18, 2017)

The GTS2 has been great right out of the box. I do love the Valk 3, but I can't put the GTS2 down.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 18, 2017)

i use the qiyi thunderclap v1

i need to get a new cube tho


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 18, 2017)

Weilong with gans octocore


----------



## Douf (Apr 18, 2017)

I still do love the TangLong.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 18, 2017)

Weilong v2. Maybe that will change soon, I ordered a Valk3.


----------



## Aysha (Apr 18, 2017)

Valk 3 as of now. I have the Weilong GTS2 but I still didn't magnetize/set it up completely to fully test its capability.


----------



## PyraMaster (Apr 18, 2017)

I love the Valk 3. now that I magnetize it I really like it!!!!!!!!!!

You can't beat the valk.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 18, 2017)

Cubicle Valk


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 18, 2017)

I have the MF3RS 3x3. I like a lot after you tension it and lube it! I am also going to magnetize it so I think I will like it better. I will most likely get a valk 3 after this one.


----------



## TooBoredToThink (Apr 18, 2017)

Using a Valk, but if the GTS2 has really improved in stability it will get replaced soon.


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 18, 2017)

I love the MF3RS!! I am not quite into cubing enough to get a Valk 3 yet.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 18, 2017)

I use the The Valk, I think it's a solid cube, although I want to get a The Valk M when I have money.


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 18, 2017)

usually guhong v1


----------



## WalrusManInACan (Apr 18, 2017)

None, I have a Yan3 but dislike it after I got the MF5S and it turns better than the Yan3.


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just switched from a zhanchi to a Hualong, maybe that will change once I get my Yan3 and magnets


----------



## João Santos (Apr 19, 2017)

Guoguan Yuexiao, but I want to change to a Valk...


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 19, 2017)

It is cool to see that most people switch every several months. Last April when I went to a competition everybody had Aolong V2's. 

Sadly I had my Zhanchi.


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 20, 2017)

Really can't believe how good my WeiLong GTS M's are for 2H and OH; I'm really excited to try the regular and magnetic Gans Air/Valk, and other cubes like them. 
Magnetic cubes are just so cool!


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm using the Yan 3 M at the moment, I like how light the cube is. I think it it turns really smoothly as well, before I was using a thunderclap for ages.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 20, 2017)

I use a standard Valk 3 for 2H and OH, before I was using a Yuexiao and Meiying for 2H and OH respectively.
Weilong v2 (not GTS v2) for 3BLD.


----------



## G2013 (Apr 20, 2017)

Not seeing GuoGuan YueXiao there is just...


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 20, 2017)

Thunderclap v1 for 2H
Mini Weilong v2 for OH
356s v2 for Feet and BLD


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 23, 2017)

My main 3x3 is the GouGuan YueXiao. It's pretty good.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 24, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> My main 3x3 is the GouGan YeaXiao. I've had it long enough to memorize how to spell it and where the caps go!


A guogan yuexiao?


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 24, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> A guogan yuexiao?



Dang it!


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 24, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> My main 3x3 is the GouGan YueXiao. I've had it long enough to memorize how to spell it and where the caps go!



There, I fixed it.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Apr 24, 2017)

I still don't understand the obsession with the Valk 3. It's a solid cube, but what makes it so popular?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Bemis said:


> The GTS2 has been great right out of the box. I do love the The Valk 3, but I can't put the GTS2 down.





muchacho said:


> Weilong v2. Maybe that will change soon, I ordered a TheValk3.





Aysha said:


> The Valk 3 as of now. I have the Weilong GTS2 but I still didn't magnetize/set it up completely to fully test its capability.





PyraMaster said:


> I love the The Valk 3. now that I magnetize it I really like it!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You can't beat the the valk.





Mastermind2368 said:


> Cubicle The Valk





FireCuber said:


> I have the MF3RS 3x3. I like a lot after you tension it and lube it! I am also going to magnetize it so I think I will like it better. I will most likely get a the valk 3 after this one.





TooBoredToThink said:


> Using a The Valk, but if the GTS2 has really improved in stability it will get replaced soon.





PuppyCube18 said:


> I love the MF3RS!! I am not quite into cubing enough to get a The Valk 3 yet.





João Santos said:


> Guoguan Yuexiao, but I want to change to a The Valk...





Ordway Persyn said:


> I use a standard The Valk 3 for 2H and OH, before I was using a Yuexiao and Meiying for 2H and OH respectively.
> Weilong v2 (not GTS v2) for 3BLD.


ftfy


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> I still don't understand the obsession with the Valk 3. It's a solid cube, but what makes it so popular?


Performance is amazing and no design flaws but I think what really makes it so great is how easy it is to like it. For cubes like the gans air and Gts is that u need to match ur turning style to the cube. The gan air has the center issues and the Gts over shoots and is flimsy. A Valk u can just pickup and almost instantly get used to it. The stability also makes it a very safe cube. I got to try a gts2 and I think it's like a Valk in this perspective but with the general feeling of a gts


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 24, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Performance is amazing and no design flaws but I think what really makes it so great is how easy it is to like it. For cubes like the gans air and Gts is that u need to match ur turning style to the cube. The gan air has the center issues and the Gts over shoots and is flimsy. A Valk u can just pickup and almost instantly get used to it. The stability also makes it a very safe cube. I got to try a gts2 and I think it's like a Valk in this perspective but with the general feeling of a gts


Exactly!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 24, 2017)

You can't beat the Valk 3!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Apr 24, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Performance is amazing and no design flaws, but I think what really makes it so great is how easy it is to like it. For cubes like the Gans Air and GTS, you need to match your turning style to the cube. The Gans Air has the center issues and the GTS over shoots and is flimsy. A Valk you can just pick up and almost instantly get used to it. The stability also makes it a very safe cube. I got to try a GTS2 and I think it's like a Valk in this perspective but with the general feeling of a GTS.


I've always found it too rigid-feeling, sluggish, and a tad too small...
I don't really mean to be a contrarian, it's just hard to not wonder when something gets such overwhelming and near-unanimous praise.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 24, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> There, I fixed it.



GuoGuan, not GouGan, lol.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 25, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> I've always found it too rigid-feeling, sluggish, and a tad too small...
> I don't really mean to be a contrarian, it's just hard to not wonder when something gets such overwhelming and near-unanimous praise.


I wouldn't call 42% anywhere near unanimous.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Apr 25, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I wouldn't call 42% anywhere near unanimous.


It's an exaggeration, but given the Valk's popularity, it's the closest thing to unanimous since cubes like the Zhanchi and Aolong.


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 25, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> GuoGuan, not GouGan, lol.



Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 25, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I wouldn't call 42% anywhere near unanimous.





Dash Lambda said:


> It's an exaggeration, but given the Valk's popularity, it's the closest thing to unanimous since cubes like the Zhanchi and Aolong.



Well look at the data. There is on 2 cubes over 10% of ownership. The GTS2 has 10% but the Valk 3 has 43%.

The other cubes has basicly 5% each. And 16% have other


Spoiler: I don't mean to offend anyone



weird


cubes.

So I would say 43% in unanimous considering all the cubes out there.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 25, 2017)

I think a large portion of the people who chose "other" use a GuoGuan YueXiao. Myself included.


----------



## VenomCubing (May 2, 2017)

I may be the only one who likes the valk, gts, and gan air. I only have the air, so i use that. Works really well with traxxas 30k and dnm-37.


----------



## 2180161 (May 2, 2017)

I'm probably going to switch back to the weilong V2. Its just soooo smooth


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 7, 2017)

Gts2 iz Good 3x3


----------

